# What's For Breakfast?



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Do you eat the same thing daily? 

What's your breakfast menu like?

Do you follow the adage: Breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince and supper like a pauper?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I do usually eat the same breakfast daily: 1 fried egg (from my chickens), 1 slice toast (from homemade wheat bread) and a 16 oz glass of water. I figured out years ago that if I ate protein for breakfast, I could make it to lunch without feeling hungry. Once in a while I'll feel lazy and instead of cooking breakfast I'll have a bowl of (homemade) granola, and it never fails that those darn carbs will have me wanting more food within about two hours!

Dinner is still the biggest meal of the day, here. I would like to change that so that there isn't so much in my digestive system at bedtime, but dinner is the only meal we are all there for to eat as a family (except weekends when we do have all three together) so it's the biggest one.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Last year it was breakfast like a Prince, lunch like a pauper, Dinner like a King! Now...for both of us, it's pretty much Prince/Prince/Pauper. Very rarely King anymore. (and you know what? neither of us misses it)

My breakfast 6 days a week is 1cup multigrain cheerios, 1/2 cup fiberone, 1cup milk, and generally 1/2cup fruit (and tea)

One day a week we generally have a fancier breakfast. (My SO is NOT a morning person, so breakfast turns into brunch). Omelet, scottish oatmeal, meat.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

Some mornings it's egg sub and a hash brown cooked with Pam or canola, toast with low fat oleo.
Sometimes it's low fat low cal yogurt. 
I usually eat 5 or 6 small meals a day, sometimes less when it's higher cal, so it's Pauper all day, sometimes with a Prince thrown in, but never a King anymore.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I eat a 'home grown' egg, usually one of the double yoke ones that won't fit in the cartons. I will put some onion, peppers, fresh mushrooms or what ever I have in the pan to brown a bit first, add a little cheese and hot sauce. I will eat a slice of Ezekiel or home made bread when I have it, if there is any cut up fruit, such as melon I will eat that. I eat a better breakfast when I have all the things cut up and ready. Pam


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

shoot. I just had dinner out and after reading these, I'm getting hungry! (I do love breakfast!!)


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Me, too, Ann. When I meet a friend for lunch, it's usually somethng ordered from the breakfast menu. But then, our restraunt choices are pretty limited. 
(Just one of the things I miss about the big city - restraunt choices!)

PamB's omlet sounds great! especially made with home-grown eggs.


----------

